# Planning a California Meet-up



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

We've talked about this before but I thought I'd finally throw it out there!

There have been LA meet-ups and bay area meet-ups - how about we meet in the middle?

Since I live in the middle of the state, I'd love to host a meet-up at my house.

Any dates come to mind? Does the weekend of May 16th work for anyone? I live in Visalia, which is 45 min south of Fresno, so 3 hours from SF and 3 hrs from the LA area. 

If anybody has any other suggestions, please throw them out there! I'm willing to travel.

EDIT: The new date for the meetup is June 13th, so hope we can get some more people to come!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, you know that I endorse this idea, and would attend. Looking at my calendar, May could work for me. 
I don't know how much advance notice others may need. I love the idea!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Kim and Nissa are now busy packing bags to move to California...... :happy dance:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I think those dates work for me as well, how fun would that be!!???!!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't see why those dates wouldn't work for me! 

We're in!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Wahoo! 

It should be hot here in Visalia by that time, so maybe we can also have a swim party, for any interested peoples ( I know my kids will be in the pool, LOL)


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Sounds like so, so, so much fun!!!! Wish I could come join all of you!

That weekend I have a training for a reading intervention program we are going to use in summer school this year. Trying to see if I can get out of going but I am thinking I need to go in order to be hired for summer school.

Please take lots of pictures!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (joyomom @ Apr 17 2009, 11:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764062


> Sounds like so, so, so much fun!!!! Wish I could come join all of you!
> 
> That weekend I have a training for a reading intervention program we are going to use in summer school this year. Trying to see if I can get out of going but I am thinking I need to go in order to be hired for summer school.
> 
> Please take lots of pictures!!![/B]


NOOO!

That date wasn't set in stone, we can work around another one! What weekends do you have that are free?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Apr 17 2009, 11:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764069


> QUOTE (joyomom @ Apr 17 2009, 11:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764062





> Sounds like so, so, so much fun!!!! Wish I could come join all of you!
> 
> That weekend I have a training for a reading intervention program we are going to use in summer school this year. Trying to see if I can get out of going but I am thinking I need to go in order to be hired for summer school.
> 
> Please take lots of pictures!!![/B]


NOOO!

That date wasn't set in stone, we can work around another one! What weekends do you have that are free?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm flexible! It would be so fun if all the Bellarata brothers were there!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm flexible too! 

We need all of the Bellarata's there!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

this sounds like fun!! I'm not sure what my schedule looks like yet... I might be working at that time, still waiting to hear from the company I interviewed with...


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Me too, I'm flexible!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

So happy - I can go on the 16th!!!! 
:cheer: :cheer: :cheer: 

So excited to see all of you!!!
:sLo_grouphug3: artytime: arty:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Krystal @ Apr 17 2009, 02:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764128


> this sounds like fun!! I'm not sure what my schedule looks like yet... I might be working at that time, still waiting to hear from the company I interviewed with...[/B]



I hope you can go!!!! You are in sacramento now, right?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

So are we sticking with the 16th? Yeah! This will be fun!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Apr 18 2009, 11:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764462


> QUOTE (Krystal @ Apr 17 2009, 02:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764128





> this sounds like fun!! I'm not sure what my schedule looks like yet... I might be working at that time, still waiting to hear from the company I interviewed with...[/B]



I hope you can go!!!! You are in sacramento now, right?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I am an hour north of Sacramento... Hopefully I hear back from this company earlier in the week! I hate waiting! LOL


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

I am not from California (duh) but I do have serious California Envy Syndrome..lol...so I figure I drop in and tell ya'll that I am really really jealous of your meet up and I am sure it will be a blast!! Please do take tons of pics and share it w/ us all!!! Have a great time!!!!!!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

There is a possibility that I may be able to go too! So far I have no plans or obligations for that weekend. Here's hoping it stays that way lol


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

What time would be good for everybody? Does anybody need the name of a dog friendly nearby hotel? 

I was thinking 1p or 2 pm would be good, for those people with a long drive? It is going to be HOT here, I'm quite sure and we have yellow jackets buzzing around the grass, so just wanted to mention that. I'll see about fencing off the covered patio though, so they don't run in the grass. 

This should be fun!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

That time is fine! I looked to see about hotels, and the Holiday Inn says they
are dog friendly. Is that close by? I am geting excited! Can't wait to see all
the doggies! (and doggie owners too!)


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I am definetly attending! I am bringing
DH too! Have booked a room at the
Holiday Inn (very dog freindly). I am 
so looking forward to meeting you all!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Does 1pm work for everyone? I will PM my address to those who are going. The Holiday Inn is within a very short walking distance of a dog park with a small dog section so that might be good! 

I have ordered a gate guard for my pool gate, so hopefully that will be here in time. We'll have a late lunch/early dinner type of thing and if you want to bring your favorite dish, feel free! 

Can't wait to see you guys! Hopefully it won't be too terribly hot (except for the fact that it says it will be 96 this weekend) so our pooches may not spend too much time frolicking in the backyard! We do have a pool so bring your suits if you are so inclined!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'll be there with Jax & Kenzie!  

Can't wait to see everyone!! :chili:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

We will be there!!! :ThankYou: Stacy!!!!

Excited to see everyone! :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Awww, I'm so jealous!! Fresno isn't too far from where I am, but I work every Saturday. :bysmilie:

I hope everyone who attends has a wonderful time, and takes lots and lots of photos. :flowers:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

This meetup is being rescheduled for June 13th so hopefully we can get other people able to come this time!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'll still be there! 

Hopefully we can all meet that weekend.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

We are very excited about this meet-up and will be there!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

My Spunky is in recovery from his knee surgery, so much as I'd love to meet up with everyone, we won't be able to make it.  but I hope it is great fun and another meetup is planned for sometime after my little guy is on all fours again!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

So, here we are and it is already June 5th! Are we still on schedule for our Cali meet-up on the 13th?? I am really hoping so, but I need to plan my life in advance.
(Ok, ok, I have some minor control issues!) If we are on, I am going to make a reservation in Visalia? How are you doing Stacy? Are you up 
to having the crowd? Who all is planning on attending??


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'll be there with my 2 munchkins!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Yep, we're set to go!!

1 pm on Saturday the 13 of june. 

yeah!!!!!

how is that looking for everyone?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh and one more thing

Where is the world does time go???????


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jun 5 2009, 02:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786204


> oh and one more thing
> 
> Where is the world does time go???????[/B]


I know!! We will be Christmas shopping before you know! I am really looking forward to meeting you Mandy and your munchkins!!! Hoping that Joyomom and TamiZami are coming too!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I'm so sad that we won't be able to make it. Unfortunately Reina is getting spayed on Wed and I want to keep her quiet for the week. Hoping that you all have a wonderful time, we will be thinking about you and hope we can make it next time!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Jun 5 2009, 05:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786249


> I'm so sad that we won't be able to make it. Unfortunately Reina is getting spayed on Wed and I want to keep her quiet for the week. Hoping that you all have a wonderful time, we will be thinking about you and hope we can make it next time![/B]


*shakes fist at Tami*

Dangit.
:hysteric:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Jun 5 2009, 12:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786137


> So, here we are and it is already June 5th! Are we still on schedule for our Cali meet-up on the 13th?? I am really hoping so, but I need to plan my life in advance.
> (Ok, ok, I have some minor control issues!) If we are on, I am going to make a reservation in Visalia? How are you doing Stacy? Are you up
> to having the crowd? Who all is planning on attending??[/B]



If Stacy is up for it, we are coming down and very excited to see everyone!!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (joyomom @ Jun 5 2009, 06:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786329


> QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Jun 5 2009, 12:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786137





> So, here we are and it is already June 5th! Are we still on schedule for our Cali meet-up on the 13th?? I am really hoping so, but I need to plan my life in advance.
> (Ok, ok, I have some minor control issues!) If we are on, I am going to make a reservation in Visalia? How are you doing Stacy? Are you up
> to having the crowd? Who all is planning on attending??[/B]



If Stacy is up for it, we are coming down and very excited to see everyone!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


There's another post started! Yay!!
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=46311&hl=


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jun 5 2009, 12:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786143


> I'll be there with my 2 munchkins! [/B]


Yeah!!!  Can't wait to see Jax and Miss Kenzie all grown up! arty: 

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jun 5 2009, 02:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786203


> Yep, we're set to go!!
> 
> 1 pm on Saturday the 13 of june.
> 
> ...


Yes, yes, yes we will be there - with pups and food!!! :ThankYou: Stacy!!!



QUOTE (tamizami @ Jun 5 2009, 05:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786249


> I'm so sad that we won't be able to make it. Unfortunately Reina is getting spayed on Wed and I want to keep her quiet for the week. Hoping that you all have a wonderful time, we will be thinking about you and hope we can make it next time![/B]


Oh Tami :crying 2: We are really going to miss you and the pups!!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Jun 5 2009, 02:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786212


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jun 5 2009, 02:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786204





> oh and one more thing
> 
> Where is the world does time go???????[/B]


I know!! We will be Christmas shopping before you know! I am really looking forward to meeting you Mandy and your munchkins!!! Hoping that Joyomom and TamiZami are coming too!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Christmas shopping! Yikes!!! LOL :HistericalSmiley: 

I am also looking forward to this special day!!!!


----------

